# Your take on the Bowflex machine?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What would be your take on the Bowflex machine? I’ve had a Bowflex machine (mostly collecting dust) for about three years now, but receiving your e-mails has gotten me motivated and focused on getting into shape again. I’m 41 and about 25 pounds overweight. I Enjoy reading your articles and the success stories, and I [...]

*Read More...*


----------

